# 70 Judge JL or JT wheels???



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

According to what I can find, my 70 Judge should have either a JL or JT wheel. Why did they have two different wheels and what is the difference between the two? And since I have disc brakes, does that matter, and if so, what wheel is correct for this application?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

truetriplex said:


> According to what I can find, my 70 Judge should have either a JL or JT wheel. Why did they have two different wheels and what is the difference between the two? And since I have disc brakes, does that matter, and if so, what wheel is correct for this application?


I can offer info from two books I have. It is not definitive:
1) Book published by GTOAA was written by Eric White - corroborates the JL or JT
2) Book written by Thomas DeMauro says JL applies to drum or disc; JA every early build disc; JT late disc. No breakdown of early/late.


----------

